# My first time....Ever



## dustyrose (Mar 7, 2004)

to see a real live miniature donkey, will be today at 10am. I am soooo, excited!!


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2004)

You are in for a real treat. Don't forget the checkbook!!!!!!! Bear/Kay


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 7, 2004)

And trailer~!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 7, 2004)

AND...the camera for pics ...we want to see too!!!!!


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 7, 2004)

Ah, yes, 2 donks would be lots of fun



I still have not heard back from the person I called the other night about donks that are just a few miles from me so I just might have to get a drive and go see if they still have some for sale.. Can't wait for some nice pics


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 7, 2004)

I forgot to take the digital camera so no pics yet. But I'll get some soon.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 8, 2004)

WHAT....you forgot the camera????Isnt that like forgetting the trailer??...hahahahah. I have to go and look at another jenny not far from me today too...hmmmmm, hope she is as small as they are saying!


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 8, 2004)

haha, ya I guess forgetting the camera is kinda like forgetting the trailer





But I the guy from the farm gave me a pic and I finally got the scanner working so I have a pic of one anyway.


----------

